# Show us your fave herp photo....



## dintony (Oct 22, 2007)

This is one I took not long after I first got the nakey.


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 22, 2007)

mine is my avatar


----------



## Aslan (Oct 22, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> mine is my avatar


 
Hahaha - I knew that was coming!


----------



## Chrisreptile (Oct 22, 2007)

mine is also my avatar.


----------



## dintony (Oct 22, 2007)

Got bigger pics? My eyes aint too flash.... 

(don't forget to say who the photographer was if it wasn't you)


----------



## hodges (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Chrisreptile (Oct 22, 2007)

i dont have a bigger pic on this computer


----------



## Paul Atkinson (Oct 22, 2007)

*Favourite Photo.*

My favourite pic at the moment is this shot I took of two of my Boyd's.
Paul.


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Oct 22, 2007)

Paul Atkinson said:


> My favourite pic at the moment is this shot I took of two of my Boyd's.
> Paul.


 

lol thats a cute pic. I love that one hehe good work


----------



## Paul Atkinson (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks w3ap0n. They were asleep one evening when I first saw them. By the time I had opened up the glass sliding doors they had woken up but didn't move. They made a much better photo with their eyes open.
Paul.


----------



## bitey (Oct 22, 2007)

cool those boyd's dragons look awesome paul


----------



## Kurto (Oct 22, 2007)

heres my latest fav, I took it a few weeks ago, the afternoon after she shed.


----------



## davehughes (Oct 22, 2007)

what you lookin' at?...


awwwww isn't he cute.

nothing on the lovely snake (guessing a carpet??) - hey - me newbie 

and the Boyds are just to die for...


----------



## Kurto (Oct 22, 2007)

jungle carpet


----------



## dintony (Oct 23, 2007)

Great pics guys!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dintony (Oct 23, 2007)

I've been looking through bullockphotos.com and am almost embarressed to post my pics....god damn there are some FANTASTIC photos there!

Not sure of exact species in these to pics. If anyone could tell me that would be great 

These were taken by me at Taronga Zoo a couple of months ago.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 23, 2007)

just my favs


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 23, 2007)

my female diamond,cleo.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 23, 2007)

i have too many favorites..... this being 1 of them....


----------



## channi (Oct 23, 2007)

my sons 9 mth old stimmie Cuddles


----------



## JasonL (Oct 23, 2007)

One recent pic that is my current fav.


----------



## deebo (Oct 23, 2007)

*Free Range Snake*

This is the desktop on my laptop and one fo my favourite pics of my jungle.
Dave


----------



## rodentrancher (Oct 23, 2007)

Love this pic of our two Murray Darling Carpet Pythons cuddling in their plant pot. Names are Emdee(girl) and Boof(boy). Cheers Cheryl


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 23, 2007)

I can't quite decide atm







or this one


----------



## pugsly (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice photos guys.

"I've been looking through bullockphotos.com and am almost embarressed to post my pics....god damn there are some FANTASTIC photos there!"

LOL Im blushing now haha, practice makes perfect. When you have taken 40,000 pics you would hope you would get some good ones..

I can never decide on favourites.. Some are good for the pic quality, some for the subject, some for fun etc etc. This are some of my fav recent ones.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 23, 2007)

First one with the shadow, Waruikazi, just a bit out of frame, though with a bit of cropping it will be great.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 23, 2007)

JasonL said:


> First one with the shadow, Waruikazi, just a bit out of frame, though with a bit of cropping it will be great.



No i took it like that on intentionally. So i could use it as a wall paper. Works a treat!


----------



## JasonL (Oct 23, 2007)

ah yeah, I always use my night frog pics, so it dark around the edges. I'm usung the pic of the Blue Mountains Tree frogs I posted in this thread atm.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 23, 2007)

Okay, I've got a few atm that I'm quite pleased with (sorry if these come out a little on the big side)

ps: the last one is one of Sdajis gorgeous Adders looking at me from off the top of a coffee table  (I had to tuck my toes in for that shot :lol


----------



## pugsly (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice Moosey!


----------



## mrsshep77 (Oct 23, 2007)

WOW there are some awesome pics.... Moose that would scare the heebie jeebies out of my toes too but great pic... Pugs your pics are also brilliant.... MoreliaMatt I'm not a fan of the bredli's but you always make them look like I want one.... 

Here's some of my fav pics too... also sorry if they turn out big!

Cheers,
Mell

RBBS at ARP





My hubby with Miss Erwin when she was having a sook!!





Miss Erwin 





Goerge our Atherton who now lives with a mate!





Chokko trying to eat me!!! :shock::shock:





I could probably go on and on and on.... I have soooooo many favourites but at the moment they are my all time faves!!


----------



## snakes4me2 (Oct 23, 2007)

This would have to be one of many favourites.

Playing hide and seek in the printer :lol::lol:


----------



## bump73 (Oct 23, 2007)

Love the printer shot lol


----------



## horsenz (Oct 23, 2007)

View attachment 32597
kaleb and bindi

View attachment 32600
seth (that's just left over rat in his mouth)

View attachment 32601
and mojo


----------



## bump73 (Oct 23, 2007)

this is one of my favourites from last weekend of Tur at the breathing hole in his pond


----------



## ozianimals (Oct 23, 2007)

This is the fav. pic on this computer.
My comp. at home has a few more that I like but not hooked up to the net for that comp.
Hope you like.


----------



## Riley (Oct 23, 2007)

my favourite is probably the netted dragon in the log. 

(in my gallery)


----------



## Rediah (Oct 23, 2007)

Some great photos here. I especialy love mrsshep77's chokko trying to eat her! :lol:

Well here are some of mine.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 23, 2007)

My favourites of Bobby are probably these 3 :





(When he was a little sour puss :lol











And one my brother took with his camera :


----------



## mrsshep77 (Oct 23, 2007)

ashs_dreams said:


> Some great photos here. I especialy love mrsshep77's chokko trying to eat her! :lol:
> 
> Well here are some of mine.


 
Thanks for that Ash... I love your little ones on the flowery bed kissing....... soooo cute!!!!

Cheers,
Mell


----------



## dragon-lover (Oct 23, 2007)

You'll have to wait coz i need to upload my fave pics


----------



## stimmoboy (Oct 23, 2007)

here is my fave herp pic

Solomon


----------



## benson (Oct 23, 2007)

Here is one of mine


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 23, 2007)

benson said:


> Here is one of mine



haha omg that's soooo cute "let me back in dad, i'm tired =("


----------



## benson (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks heaps, we think he is cute!!!!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 23, 2007)

Benson yours is adorable!

Mell you know how I feel about your babies!!!

Some great pics everyone 

A couple of Dodge


















Evie





Arthur





Dynamite





Taj





Hydro





Jambi


----------



## pugsly (Oct 23, 2007)

Great shot there mate.. superb.

Beautiful lacie too.


----------



## mrsshep77 (Oct 23, 2007)

Awww your babies are gorgeous Cass!! I love your pics!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks Mell.... you will get to meet them all very shortly ..... and its more just point and shoot and outta the 100's of crap ones theres bound to be a good one in there somewhere :lol:

And thanks Pugsly.... from the man himself.... an honour.... and if you are not referring to my pics YAY for whoever pics you are :lol:


----------



## benson (Oct 23, 2007)

Cass, love the names of all your animals!!!!
And great pics too


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank You Benson 

I actually do put some time into the naming.... a lot of time has been spent on baby name websites :lol:


----------



## mrsshep77 (Oct 23, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> Thanks Mell.... you will get to meet them all very shortly ..... and its more just point and shoot and outta the 100's of crap ones theres bound to be a good one in there somewhere :lol:
> 
> And thanks Pugsly.... from the man himself.... an honour.... and if you are not referring to my pics YAY for whoever pics you are :lol:


 
YAHOO I can't wait to meet them! It's only 8days to go!! 

I know what you mean about the 100's of crap photo's and then maybe get ONE good pic!!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 23, 2007)

Jeebus Mell i almost had a heart attack its 18 days to go not 8!!!!!!! :lol:

Come kids more pics!!!!


----------



## mrsshep77 (Oct 23, 2007)

OOPS Sorry!!! 

YES 18days to go.... my fingernails are too long!! hehehe!!

Yes I love seeing the best pics everyone has! Awesome photographers we have here!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 23, 2007)

turnip's bed


----------



## mrsshep77 (Oct 23, 2007)

Slimebo that looks like he's done the nude parachute stunt...:lol::lol::lol:
Awesome little pic and I love the way he is laying!!


----------



## Riley (Oct 23, 2007)

swingonthespiral, great photos! love the pics of dodge!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks Riley.... as i explained before its just a matter of luck and timing..... ... and Dodge is a dead set poser so that always makes things easier 

Slimebo thats adorable!!!!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 23, 2007)

mrsshep77 said:


> Slimebo that looks like he's done the nude parachute stunt...:lol::lol::lol:
> Awesome little pic and I love the way he is laying!!


she used to have very unorthidox sleeping habits.we came down one morning and found her sleeping like this(first photo)spread-eagled ,hanging on by her fingertips.but a year on she has grown into this beautiful yellow girl(second photo)


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 23, 2007)

OMG Slimebo if you ever ever decide to part with her PLEASE let me know she would be perfect for our Dodge!! Shes just beautiful.... and seems to be a character


----------



## Retic (Oct 23, 2007)

I always seem to come back to this one for some reason. I actually like both of these.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 23, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> OMG Slimebo if you ever ever decide to part with her PLEASE let me know she would be perfect for our Dodge!! Shes just beautiful.... and seems to be a character


she is a absolute crackup,she is all personality.we have just bought a stunning bright orange centralian male to go with her but he is still settleing in at the moment.so when he coulours up i'll post some photos of him.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 23, 2007)

Awesome.... keep an eye out for a girl like her for me


----------



## patonthego (Oct 23, 2007)

*sun pics*

First time I took her onto the grass. Must get some better pics. have to wait until her feed goes away! She just ate a fuzzy rat.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 23, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> Awesome.... keep an eye out for a girl like her for me



We know who breed her and the mother of turnip should be having another clutch this year. If you are interested contact PJ Pet Barn in Rockhampton.


----------



## Snow1369 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Hrmm.*

I have a few favs but i'll keep them for next time(when i have the time to find them ), heres 2 i took recently just so you don't feel left out (and i can say i added ).


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Oct 23, 2007)

Snow1369 said:


> I have a few favs but i'll keep them for next time(when i have the time to find them ), heres 2 i took recently just so you don't feel left out (and i can say i added ).


 
wow awesome shots snow i love the water python and the water droplets on the carpet...


----------



## steve6610 (Oct 23, 2007)

mrsshep77 said:


> YAHOO I can't wait to meet them! It's only 8days to go!!
> !!



:lol: i bet cass got a fright when she read 8 days, we know how much we want her married, but we will have to wait the full 18 days, well for me i'll be there in 16 days, need a couple days to recover from the bucks party........

i really like this pic, it means eggs aren't far away............


----------



## mertle (Oct 23, 2007)

Here is my beardie stumps!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 24, 2007)

Yep Steve you are right..... i frantically grabbed my desk calander to check :lol:

Mertle ive always liked Stumps he rocks!!!


----------



## mrsshep77 (Oct 24, 2007)

OOOOOOHHHHH Steve that means babies for ME...... 
I can't wait to see Miss Erwin like that...

Awesome pics everyone!!!

Mertle I LOVE Stumps he's just a gem but seriously did you ever think of calling him Popeye??? 

Sorry about the panic attack Cass.. I was a bit over excited!!

Cheers,
Mell


----------



## steve6610 (Oct 24, 2007)

hi mell, yes she is looking very close to laying, fingers crossed, your babies are close to being layed, haha......


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 24, 2007)

Jingles one of my female Lacey's


----------



## Hawk (Oct 24, 2007)

this is my favourite pic a the moment.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 24, 2007)

Hawke :shock: if thats female send it my way pleeeeeeease :lol:


----------



## Hawk (Oct 24, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> Hawke :shock: if thats female send it my way pleeeeeeease :lol:


Sorry it's a 10 month old male, but I do have a female that looks almost as good as he does. So hopefully they will breed next season.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 24, 2007)

Awesome.... ill have to wait until then


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 24, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> ps: the last one is one of Sdajis gorgeous Adders looking at me from off the top of a coffee table  (I had to tuck my toes in for that shot :lol



I love that picture! It makes her look so adorable (which of course, she is!  ).

She was copulating for the first time two nights ago, did you see the picture? 

swingonthespiral: I love the last picture of yours (the Woma) - so endearing!  You should have posted it in the "Womas look horrible" thread recently


----------



## Kathryn_ (Oct 24, 2007)

Moose, those shots are amazing, the selective focus is bloody excellent! What kind of camera do you use?

I was up in sydey this weekend and went to the wildlife place ner the aquarium, will see if I can get some pics up tonight or tomorrow. They had some stunners, including two Redbelly-Blacks having a cuddle! So cute.


----------



## Isis (Oct 24, 2007)

Not the best pics but heres some of my favorite babies


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 24, 2007)

Sdaji said:


> swingonthespiral: I love the last picture of yours (the Woma) - so endearing!  You should have posted it in the "Womas look horrible" thread recently


 
Jambi thanks you Sdaji ... i think he looks like hes smiling..... i'll try and find that thread


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 24, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> Jambi thanks you Sdaji ... i think he looks like hes smiling..... i'll try and find that thread



He sure does 

...I don't think that thread needs to be resurrected!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 24, 2007)

:lol: hes not bad for a $500 Tanami....

I know you are not the touchy feely type Sdaji but Jambi sends his hugs..... i think hes aware that hes very cute though 

By the way your adder is beautiful, awesome eyes.... she looks very sweet


----------



## scalecrazy (Oct 24, 2007)

this guys old but a fave


----------



## ozianimals (Oct 24, 2007)

Heres one of shag the carpet.
Love position in this one.......


----------



## Geklor (Oct 24, 2007)

This is my favourite picture of my male woma Gonzo.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 24, 2007)

Naww hes a cutie...

Did you call him Gonzo cos of his eye brows???? GOLD


----------



## Geklor (Oct 24, 2007)

nah i didnt but thats a good point they are rather large


----------



## Clairebear (Oct 24, 2007)

Here's one a good friend of mine took. It's my avatar. And also just some nice shots i took of my goannas and murray darling. I have heaps of good ones of my waters and other various babies too but as my internet has gone down a speed i'll stick to three!​


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 24, 2007)

beautiful MD claire!!!!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 24, 2007)

heres a few of my fav galapagos iguana photos


----------



## dintony (Oct 24, 2007)

Great (!) pics slimebo!

Where in CQ are you?


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 24, 2007)

dintony said:


> Great (!) pics slimebo!
> 
> Where in CQ are you?



Gladstone


----------



## dintony (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh ok cool.... I'm a little more nth west in downtown Clermont.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 24, 2007)

i've got a heap of family in emerald.,i suppose thats close to your district


----------



## mrsshep77 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hmmmm I was out with the camera yesturday when we had SOME sunshine... well if only for 5mins.. 
He really got excited when he got down on the grass!! I love the close up one where you can see a scale that looks like it's a button... hehe!!

Cheers,
Mell


----------



## Trouble (Oct 29, 2007)

very nice pics every1, I cant wait untill I can start getting good shot with my snake lol


----------



## Miss B (Oct 29, 2007)

My fave pic of our little Bredli:


----------



## cris (Oct 29, 2007)

Heres one that i like(and no i dont keep them together the goannas were just out for a short time)


----------



## PeeJay (Oct 29, 2007)

my EWD Joseph...


----------



## mrsshep77 (Oct 29, 2007)

Awwww Peejay he's just soooo adorable!! Sitting there sooo quietly waiting for his food...


----------



## mattmc (Oct 29, 2007)

i am surprised noone has mentioned anything about that lace monitor a couple of pages back called jingle. i love it...great pic and that for eveeryone here....great pics
matt


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 29, 2007)

those Boyds are gorgeous!!

my current fave,...


----------



## pugsly (Oct 29, 2007)

Stunning photos Slimbo..

Id love to go there one day... Those Iguana's are insane..


----------



## pinkie375 (Nov 4, 2007)

*My fav*

Well I just picked up my new baby today, Charlotte, she's the stimmie and have gone snapp happy on her this arvo!


----------



## pinkie375 (Nov 4, 2007)

Not to be left out, Speckles and Stumpy!


----------

